# Home Made Deer Feaders??



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Keep looking, there are a number of examples of feeders made of PVC pipe on here. However, I built one last year and I've quit using it. The deer would empty 100 lbs of corn out of it in a matter of a couple of days. I've gone to using a pull behind fertilzer spreader and just broadcasting it on the ground. They have no problem finding the corn but they have to work at it and it takes them a few days longer to find it all.


----------



## darton21 (Aug 23, 2009)

*DIY feeder*







3" pvc 3Foot long with 1" wide X 2" long Slot cut in it and 3" cap. Works great!!!


----------



## STOCKEW (Sep 24, 2010)

On the same line of thinking, but possibly cheaper than PVC pipe, is using the 4 inch black flexible drainage tubing that we make gravity feeders from. It comes in 100 foot rolls at home improvement stores for maybe 20 bucks. there are also caps that snap on the end of the tubing. We cut 5 or 6 foot long sections and tie it to trees with parachute cord. At ground level we cut a "vee" slot so that as the deer and other animals eat the grain, gravity allows more to dribble out of the slot. The cap will keep most nuisance animals from getting in the tube feeder form the top.

You can get a whole bunch of gravity feeders from a roll for next to nothing. Good luck.


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

4" PVC, about 6ft long with a Y adapter on the end. Cap one side of the Y and leave the other side open. FIll the pipe with corn and strap the PVC to a tree with the Y adapter on the bottom with the open side facing out...works great as a gravity feeder, but the squirrels and racoons will have it empty in a day or 2...

total cost for the feeder, $10


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i cutting a hole in the bottom edge of a trash can and filling it up with corn


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

Teh Wicked said:


> 4" PVC, about 6ft long with a Y adapter on the end. Cap one side of the Y and leave the other side open. FIll the pipe with corn and strap the PVC to a tree with the Y adapter on the bottom with the open side facing out...works great as a gravity feeder, but the squirrels and racoons will have it empty in a day or 2...
> 
> total cost for the feeder, $10


I've built one like this, I cut some plastic to fit in the bottom Y part to angle it outwards of the opening & screw it in & sealed it. I also placed a cap on the top so less water went in the tube to ruin the feed.
I agree 100% those damn squirrels emtied the feeder within 1-2 days, not that they ate it, instead they kept digging until it was all out of the tube 

I stopped using it.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice I like it. Half to go to Home Depot and get some pipe tomorrow. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lenord Lambert (Feb 1, 2009)

*Home Made Deer Feeder*

I use something that is called a "Bump Bucket" that works really well and is simple and easy to make.

Purchase a 5 or 6 gallon plastic bucket with the lid at your local Walmart. Take a 1" drill bit and put a hole evenly spaced every 90 degrees around the lowest point on the side of the bucket so you end up with 4 holes. Fill the bucket with corn and take a rope and hang it from the limb of a tree where the bottom of the bucket is about 4 feet off the ground. As the deer try to remove the corn from the holes on the bucket the bucket moves and corn falls to the ground. The deer learn very quickly how to get corn. For three or four bucks you have a feeder.


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

I like the idea of the bump bucket but i am skeptical that deer will learn how to use it... i mean you got deer coming from everywhere and are not always locals... those are the ones you are trying to stop and get them to like your area better... will they know there is corn or other food there?


----------



## CROMAN69Z28 (Oct 24, 2009)

Everytime I put a feeder out, I chum up the area around it a fair amount, 40#or so, just scattered on the ground. Gets them coming for the easy and they always end up finding the corn they have to work for. A buddy of mine puts mineral blocks in onion bags and hangs them 8-10' off the ground. The rain, fog, and other moisture in the air makes the minerals drip from the bag and keeps them on the top of the ground so they are easier to get to. Sounds simple enough to me.


----------



## timberjak (Jan 22, 2010)

Dump bucket it is then I have a ton of squirrels and the kids love em so I can't really feel good about shootin em. I have plenty of buckets too. Great Idea here.


----------



## redpete (Nov 6, 2007)

wheelie said:


>


We use the 6" PVC to make this feeder...


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Wouldn't the deer eat all the food out of a feeder like that in no time?


----------



## redpete (Nov 6, 2007)

The feeder holds almost 50 pounds of corn. Sometimes it only lasts two nights other times it lasts almost a week...


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

*my deer feeder*

View attachment 947849
12 inch pvc pipe with kenco straight shooter hold around 80 lbs of corn just under 4 feet tall have 5 feeders all together they work ok for me. Get corn stalk stuck every now and then


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

*another view*

View attachment 947851


----------



## sam4836 (Dec 16, 2005)

Would you happen to have a pic of this? I have a whole bunch of thay flex tube that I can't give away and would like to try this.


----------



## sam4836 (Dec 16, 2005)

STOCKEW said:


> On the same line of thinking, but possibly cheaper than PVC pipe, is using the 4 inch black flexible drainage tubing that we make gravity feeders from. It comes in 100 foot rolls at home improvement stores for maybe 20 bucks. there are also caps that snap on the end of the tubing. We cut 5 or 6 foot long sections and tie it to trees with parachute cord. At ground level we cut a "vee" slot so that as the deer and other animals eat the grain, gravity allows more to dribble out of the slot. The cap will keep most nuisance animals from getting in the tube feeder form the top.
> 
> You can get a whole bunch of gravity feeders from a roll for next to nothing. Good luck.


Got a pic of this?? I have a whole roll of this stuff that I can't give away and would like to try it.


----------



## sam4836 (Dec 16, 2005)

Lenord Lambert said:


> I use something that is called a "Bump Bucket" that works really well and is simple and easy to make.
> 
> Purchase a 5 or 6 gallon plastic bucket with the lid at your local Walmart. Take a 1" drill bit and put a hole evenly spaced every 90 degrees around the lowest point on the side of the bucket so you end up with 4 holes. Fill the bucket with corn and take a rope and hang it from the limb of a tree where the bottom of the bucket is about 4 feet off the ground. As the deer try to remove the corn from the holes on the bucket the bucket moves and corn falls to the ground. The deer learn very quickly how to get corn. For three or four bucks you have a feeder.


Great idea. I'm a painter so I have plenty of 5 gallon buckets to spare.


----------



## Alex Nelson (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice feeder Lucasm only problem I had with my straight shooter was the tree rats ate the placstic around the flipper.


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

Only had that happen 2 times but they work well I think . Been using this feeder for four years just have to watch flipper gets worn out


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

My feeder. I use a mixture of Deer Corn, Wildlife Textured Deer Food (molasses coated grains) & Wildlife Deer Pellets. I drilled a 2" hole in the bottom of a 5 gal bucket & hang it from a tripod made of 1 1/2" schedule 40 electrical conduit (gray in color) x 10' long, and place a lick brick directly below the bucket. I spread the food under the busket as well and also fill the lower plunger bowl with food.

The idea is to get the deer to feed themselves by eating from the ground & from the bowl. By either bumping the lower bowl accidently when eating food from the ground, or from the lower bowl, the movement of the bowl, which is attached to the shaft that goes inside the bucket, will cause more food to drop onto the top plunger bowl & spread out on the ground.


----------



## StevenT (Dec 9, 2010)

thats a great idea saw something similar at wal mart today for thirteen i think but cool youve made your own


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Here is mine ,complety solar.Holds 265Lbs of feed.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

how did you make it?


----------

